# Worms and help gaining weight!



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What is the name of the parasite med is being used? Does it contain Praziquantel?
Is she being specifically treated for tapeworm?
Interceptor doesn't cover tapeworms...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

And tapeworms can make it very, very hard to gain weight...


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

interpet.biz - Pyraquantal

This is the one.. Is it right? Should we get something else?

It seems to me she is still visibly losing weight. 

After her solid poop last night I cut down on then diarrhea pill as the vet said to do, and she woke up twice in the night to go again.. Sigh! Any advice in what I should ask?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Poor Summer and poor you. I think Beushel had a recipe for some kind of balls. I don't know if they are rich in calories, but I think it is for sensitive tummies.
Could you feed her fatty peanut butter in a kong?


----------

